# Harriet should have a Tanning Salon in the next game



## hulaburger (Dec 27, 2014)

the default is super pale & light skinned. if you're darker skinned IRL, you have to spend 30 minutes in the sun every day just to be normal?
maybe Harriet could have a tanning bed so you can change your skin.. or you could go ahead and decide it with Rover I guess.


thoughts?


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 27, 2014)

I would like this a lot!!!


----------



## Geneve (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh man, +1 on tanning bed idea. That would be amazing.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't think the player character is meant to be white, I think they're meant to be a light-skinned Japanese person.

I'd prefer if they allowed you to pick your skin colour during character creation. One brilliant idea I heard from someone on this forum is that you could fall and scrape your knee, and Rover would offer you a skin-coloured band-aid, and you could choose the one that best matches your skin tone.

I don't really enjoy the tanning mechanism but I suppose they could either adjust the tanning feature accordingly for each available skin tone or remove it altogether.


----------



## daydreamingstudent (Dec 28, 2014)

I love that idea! It would be nice if you could choose from the beginning though but the tanning bed idea sounds more plausible.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2014)

^this! I would love it if you could use it to get back to normal instead of tan too. I hate being tan.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2014)

Bcat said:


> ^this! I would love it if you could use it to get back to normal instead of tan too. I hate being tan.



How would that work though? If they make it so that your tan in the machine wears off, that would be inconvenient for the people who are that race and then we'd have another whining thread like we did a while back


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 28, 2014)

Faery said:


> I don't think the player character is meant to be white, I think they're meant to be a light-skinned Japanese person.
> 
> I'd prefer if they allowed you to pick your skin colour during character creation. One brilliant idea I heard from someone on this forum is that you could fall and scrape your knee, and Rover would offer you a skin-coloured band-aid, and you could choose the one that best matches your skin tone.
> 
> I don't really enjoy the tanning mechanism but I suppose they could either adjust the tanning feature accordingly for each available skin tone or remove it altogether.



yeah I guess white was the wrong word but they're light skinned


----------



## animale12 (Dec 28, 2014)

I like this idea! Or I just wish there was the option of picking your skin color when creating your character like someone above mentioned.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

I like this idea for maybe changing your skin color during gameplay, but you really should be able to choose it in the beginning.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 30, 2014)

A tanning bed would be awesome, and a perfectly fit feature for Harriet to have!

However, I WOULD rather the option be at the beginning of the game. That way it won't feel weird that your characters darker skin tone is actually just a tan. It would feel more realistic if you could just choose. Either of them would be a great addition to future AC games though!


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Love this idea!


----------



## the groke (Dec 30, 2014)

both ideas are good! last night i was trying to think of a way rover could ask your skin tone without the dialogue unfitting or choppy
i couldn't think of a perfectly flowing way, but the bandaid idea sounds pretty good


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

I like this idea. Though I think it would be a bad influence.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

I think it would be better to have your default skin tone be chosen at the beginning of the game. Having very light skin as the default has some very bad implications.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I think it would be better to have your default skin tone be chosen at the beginning of the game. Having very light skin as the default has some very bad implications.



The implications are only there if you project them there.

The game is all about customization, what would they do for people who want to lighten their skin?


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The implications are only there if you project them there.
> 
> The game is all about customization, what would they do for people who want to lighten their skin?



Oh my god are all your posts stupid? I never paid attention to them before. I admit to knowing next to nothing about race issues in Japan, but in Western society the whole "white = default" is disgustingly pervasive and has very racist implications. Though I'm sure you don't think it matters all, I'm sure you're white as can be.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

I Digb relly care


----------



## f11 (Dec 31, 2014)

Faery said:


> I don't think the player character is meant to be white, I think they're meant to be a light-skinned Japanese person.
> 
> I'd prefer if they allowed you to pick your skin colour during character creation. One brilliant idea I heard from someone on this forum is that you could fall and scrape your knee, and Rover would offer you a skin-coloured band-aid, and you could choose the one that best matches your skin tone.
> 
> I don't really enjoy the tanning mechanism but I suppose they could either adjust the tanning feature accordingly for each available skin tone or remove it altogether.


but there are dark skinned Japanese people tooo....


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 31, 2014)

Crys said:


> but there are dark skinned Japanese people tooo....



That is exactly why I specifically stated "light-skinned". The creators of the game are mostly Japanese and the game is originally Japanese and the characters originally speak Japanese so I think it logically makes more sense that the player character was modelled to be a Japanese person and not a white person.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

I get that animal crossing, as a series, tries not to make you break character, and always tries to make it a first person experience. But please, this is getting racist as hell, just let me choose a skin color at the start. see: magician's quest


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> I get that animal crossing, as a series, tries not to make you break character, and always tries to make it a first person experience. But please, this is getting racist as hell, just let me choose a skin color at the start. see: magician's quest



For those who don't have it, how is it done in Magician's Quest?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The implications are only there if you project them there.
> 
> The game is all about customization, what would they do for people who want to lighten their skin?



It can be a tanning bed that works both ways. -~-


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> For those who don't have it, how is it done in Magician's Quest?



At the start of the game, the principal of the school you're attending asks you to show them how you look. A character customization screen comes up with a bunch of different skin colors, hair styles, eyes, etc.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

no....


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> no....



why


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2015)

The skin changing idea is a good idea. Tanning is too time comsuming to get and keep.  ^^;


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> why



stupid way to implement a controversial feature

there should just be a character customisation feature, which enables us to pick our eye type and skin type


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> stupid way to implement a controversial feature
> 
> there should just be a character customisation feature, which enables us to pick our eye type and skin type



*points upwards towards my posts*


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> *points upwards towards my posts*



oooh yeah that'd work just fine in ac

and we could still have rover ask us questions, only this time they determine how our town will look and what animals will inhabit it


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> oooh yeah that'd work just fine in ac
> 
> and we could still have rover ask us questions, only this time they determine how our town will look and what animals will inhabit it



yeah!
of course. rover would need to ask us questions anyway, to ask our name and town name, so he wouldn't go away because of proper character customization anyway.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds cool!


----------



## queertactics (Jan 3, 2015)

This is an absolutely FANTASTIC idea. I still don't like the thought that you have to wait until later in the game to get a skin tone that's right for your character... but it's definitely better than any other ideas I've seen. (One time I saw someone suggest that for the skin tone question in the beginning, it would ask "Where are you from?" Answers: North, East, South, West; North being lightest, South being darkest, East and West being middle tones. Like...... n..o..........)


----------



## Preet (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe Rover asks "Do you hang out in the sun alot"? Then your options are:


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

Preet said:


> Maybe Rover asks "Do you hang out in the sun alot"? Then your options are:



I love that idea. I'm tan irl and it's awful remembering to go out into the island just to have my skintone be normal, gahh. One of my biggest pet peeves.​


----------



## Coach (Jan 5, 2015)

I think this is good, because you can't really subtly ask what skin colour someone is


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 5, 2015)

Preet said:


> Maybe Rover asks "Do you hang out in the sun alot"? Then your options are:



You don't magically become black by sitting under a tanning bed. We could just choose a color.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 5, 2015)

I've posted in threads about this before, I agree a choice of skin colour would be good in future games. I thought it would be perfect if right at the beginning of the game you just had a design your character page come up with a avatar you could design the way you wanted within the games built in limits, ie: gender, hair style and colour, eye shape and colour, skin tone, basic starting clothes. Then it could transport you to the train and Rover could ask his questions to determine your name, town name and map.

I think it would also be good to have a choice of all available maps at the beginning in a scrolling form so Rover didn't have to go through each one, and he could ask questions like what's your favourite fruit so you can pick your town fruit. I doubt this one will happen but it would be nice.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I've posted in threads about this before, I agree a choice of skin colour would be good in future games. I thought it would be perfect if right at the beginning of the game you just had a design your character page come up with a avatar you could design the way you wanted within the games built in limits, ie: gender, hair style and colour, eye shape and colour, skin tone, basic starting clothes. Then it could transport you to the train and Rover could ask his questions to determine your name, town name and map.
> 
> I think it would also be good to have a choice of all available maps at the beginning in a scrolling form so Rover didn't have to go through each one, and he could ask questions like what's your favourite fruit so you can pick your town fruit. I doubt this one will happen but it would be nice.



Showing each map at once might happen. Fruits isn't likely.

What happens if you decide to change race tho


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Showing each map at once might happen. Fruits isn't likely.
> 
> What happens if you decide to change race tho



Changing skin colour? I guess you couldn't after the initial design page. They could still have as an option tanning on the island and in the summer in the game though. I'm not sure they can make race changeable at any point in future games due to save space issues, I was just trying to think of a way it could be included as an option. unless they did like a Sims 2 DS game tanning booth thing; you could basically choose one of four skin tones from very light to very dark and I think it had alien colours like green, blue and pink.


----------



## kakuloo (Jan 5, 2015)

I really like the immersion of Rover just talking to you and your responses determining things.  I wouldn't want just to pick out things from a list or something.

I'd say be able to pick your skin tone at the beginning (I saw another thread suggest that you "scrape your knee" and Rover offers you your choice of bandages...in different flesh tones, which sounds brilliant to me.)  Then ALSO have a "spray tan" at Harriet's shop.  

That way you get to choose in the beginning...WITHOUT losing immersion...and you can always switch later if you want to, just like with eye color!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 5, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I've posted in threads about this before, I agree a choice of skin colour would be good in future games. I thought it would be perfect if right at the beginning of the game you just had a design your character page come up with a avatar you could design the way you wanted within the games built in limits, ie: gender, hair style and colour, eye shape and colour, skin tone, basic starting clothes. Then it could transport you to the train and Rover could ask his questions to determine your name, town name and map.
> 
> I think it would also be good to have a choice of all available maps at the beginning in a scrolling form so Rover didn't have to go through each one, and he could ask questions like what's your favourite fruit so you can pick your town fruit. I doubt this one will happen but it would be nice.



That's all a realistic thing that nintendo might consider, and honestly is the best way to go!


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 5, 2015)

kakuloo said:


> I really like the immersion of Rover just talking to you and your responses determining things.  I wouldn't want just to pick out things from a list or something.
> 
> I'd say be able to pick your skin tone at the beginning (I saw another thread suggest that you "scrape your knee" and Rover offers you your choice of bandages...in different flesh tones, which sounds brilliant to me.)  Then ALSO have a "spray tan" at Harriet's shop.
> 
> That way you get to choose in the beginning...WITHOUT losing immersion...and you can always switch later if you want to, just like with eye color!



Thing is Nintendo are going to be very wary of offending anyone at all, and i think the only way they can completely avoid that issue is by not mentioning skin tone at all in a conversation (even offering a bandage or something they might be wary of) but just give you a design choice right at the beginning before you're transported onto the train/Rover talks to you. You'd still have Rover talking to you about everything else like your name, date of birth maybe, town name etc as I said before. So you'd have immersion there. That's just my idea though, the tanning booth could also be an option they consider if enough people ask.

The choose a map from all available options and fruit thing (or even grass pattern) I suggested before I don't actually think will ever happen, it was just something I'd like to happen.



Tinkalila said:


> That's all a realistic thing that nintendo might consider, and honestly is the best way to go!



Thanks , I hope they at least listen to the ideas fans are coming up with.


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 5, 2015)

yea either Rover should ask you or the tanning thing should be available as soon as the game is started imo
you shouldn't have to play for weeks being pasty white til you unlock it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tinkalila said:


> That's all a realistic thing that nintendo might consider, and honestly is the best way to go!



what if rover forgot his glasses at home and was like "sry what do you look like" and then you get your character customization


----------



## superblooper (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it'd be cool if Rover asked "Where are you from", and there would be a slider from "Up north" to "Down south".  

If you choose more north he might say something like, "oh pretty cold up there" and you'd be more pale; and more south would be "I love, hot sunny weather" or something, you're more "tan".  

And YES, Harriet should have a tanning machine..and it shouldn't wear off...just like you don't have to change your colored contacts in the game (even though IRL you def should!)


----------



## Atalie (Jan 5, 2015)

I really like the idea of Rover asking you a question and determining your skin color.
But I feel the best way to go about it is to offer a tanning booth at Shampoodle to change your BASE skin color.  The selection having multiple skin colors that have different undertones and shades. 
And then you can go to the island and get darker temporarily based on your base skin tone.
As for Nintendo being afraid of offending people, I hope they learn soon that excluding a majority of their target audience is also extremely offensive... The current system is somewhat inclusive but requires too much work from the player :/​


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2015)

Atalie said:


> I hope they learn soon that excluding a majority of their target audience is also extremely offensive... The current system is somewhat inclusive but requires too much work from the player :/[/SIZE][/FONT][/center]



i want to see the racial statistics of the gamerbase if you're calling it a majority


----------



## Boccages (Jan 6, 2015)

No offense, but why not let the character also smoke and drink and gamble ? I mean, tanning is bad for your health. Why would Nintendo encourage that ?


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure it's a majority tbh, but I think everyone's avatar is supposed to be Japanese in the game anyway. I read an article online that Nintendo are thinking about including skin colour options in the future, so they are listening to fans who want it .  



NouvelleOrange said:


> No offense, but why not let the character also smoke and drink and gamble ? I mean, tanning is bad for your health. Why would Nintendo encourage that ?



Turnips are a bit of a gamble, so they allow some games of chance .


----------



## kakuloo (Jan 6, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> No offense, but why not let the character also smoke and drink and gamble ? I mean, tanning is bad for your health. Why would Nintendo encourage that ?



Bingo is definitely gambling.  =P  Whenever you play those games with campers it's gambling.  But it's not 
"real" money, so it's not that big of a deal.  Also, just because they call it "sparkling cider" doesn't mean we don't all know that the real tradition is Champagne. ;P

In any case, this is why spray tans!  Spray tanning isn't bad (It's basically just sun lotion with food coloring in it...except the food coloring is for your skin.  lol) even if it's kinda silly in real life.  (At least, I think it is...it makes you look a little too...orange...in most cases.  haha)


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 7, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> No offense, but why not let the character also smoke and drink and gamble ? I mean, tanning is bad for your health. Why would Nintendo encourage that ?



You're missing the point. We could avoid mildly controversial practices all together if we were just allowed to CHOOSE our skin color. We don't need it to be subtle so that it fits into the game. Non light skinned people exist.


----------



## Preet (Jan 8, 2015)

Preet said:


> Maybe Rover asks "Do you hang out in the sun alot"? Then your options are:



I like my idea, because t's true if you hang out in the sun for a long time then you do get a tan. By rover asking do you hang out in the sun alot, this way It won't seem offensive or racist or anything like that gecause it's a reasonable question. Like you ask me "Hey Preet! You go outside much?" I'll say not much because really I don't and then i'll get the skin color I want. Plus, once people realize that this question determines the skin color they can reset the game and get the color they want. And also Harriet can having a tanning bed to make it even darker. If you want to reverse it, Harriet should have a lemon facial treatment. I've googled it and it said to get your skin lighter is to use lemon juice. Harriet can make it that she does lemon facials. You can choose how much lemon you want in your facial cream mix. By doing this it'll tell you how lighter your face/skin gets. It works! and it's antursl!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2015)

Preet said:


> I like my idea, because t's true if you hang out in the sun for a long time then you do get a tan. By rover asking do you hang out in the sun alot, this way It won't seem offensive or racist or anything like that gecause it's a reasonable question. Like you ask me "Hey Preet! You go outside much?" I'll say not much because really I don't and then i'll get the skin color I want. Plus, once people realize that this question determines the skin color they can reset the game and get the color they want. And also Harriet can having a tanning bed to make it even darker. If you want to reverse it, Harriet should have a lemon facial treatment. I've googled it and it said to get your skin lighter is to use lemon juice. Harriet can make it that she does lemon facials. You can choose how much lemon you want in your facial cream mix. By doing this it'll tell you how lighter your face/skin gets. It works! and it's antursl!



Welp that answers my #1 question


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 8, 2015)

Faery said:


> I don't think the player character is meant to be white, I think they're meant to be a light-skinned Japanese person.
> 
> I'd prefer if they allowed you to pick your skin colour during character creation. One brilliant idea I heard from someone on this forum is that you could fall and scrape your knee, and Rover would offer you a skin-coloured band-aid, and you could choose the one that best matches your skin tone.
> 
> I don't really enjoy the tanning mechanism but I suppose they could either adjust the tanning feature accordingly for each available skin tone or remove it altogether.



this is the best idea ever omg


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 8, 2015)

Preet said:


> I like my idea, because t's true if you hang out in the sun for a long time then you do get a tan. By rover asking do you hang out in the sun alot, this way It won't seem offensive or racist or anything like that gecause it's a reasonable question. Like you ask me "Hey Preet! You go outside much?" I'll say not much because really I don't and then i'll get the skin color I want. Plus, once people realize that this question determines the skin color they can reset the game and get the color they want. And also Harriet can having a tanning bed to make it even darker. If you want to reverse it, Harriet should have a lemon facial treatment. I've googled it and it said to get your skin lighter is to use lemon juice. Harriet can make it that she does lemon facials. You can choose how much lemon you want in your facial cream mix. By doing this it'll tell you how lighter your face/skin gets. It works! and it's antursl!



You don't become black if you're not black by tanning, and you don't magically become light-skinned if you're not light skinned from one lemon treatment. It's just a racist idea in general. Let the game break the context for a second for us to just choose it in a character creation screen, I think you can handle not being in character for one minute.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> You don't become black if you're not black by tanning, and you don't magically become light-skinned if you're not light skinned from one lemon treatment. It's just a racist idea in general. Let the game break the context for a second for us to just choose it in a character creation screen, I think you can handle not being in character for one minute.



We /get/ that, but the game is all about customization. What they are suggesting is a way to change your race for customization purposes.


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

the groke said:


> both ideas are good! last night i was trying to think of a way rover could ask your skin tone without the dialogue unfitting or choppy
> i couldn't think of a perfectly flowing way, but the bandaid idea sounds pretty good



"Oh Hey I see you have a injury what color band aid color do you want?"


----------



## Skyzeri (Jan 8, 2015)

I think the tanning bed is a cute idea. 
The only problem with the band aid thing, is that some new players don't know that the beginning dialogue determines appearance. If the point is to customize the avatar to fit the player, then I don't think dialogue is the best route to pick skin color.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2015)

Skyzeri said:


> I think the tanning bed is a cute idea.
> The only problem with the band aid thing, is that some new players don't know that the beginning dialogue determines appearance. If the point is to customize the avatar to fit the player, then I don't think dialogue is the best route to pick skin color.



The argument could be made that your player's face isn't completely customized to the player.


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd pass. I barely like changing my hair as it is, so I'd keep my default color too.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 9, 2015)

Why would you ever need or want to make your skin color lighter, though?


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Why would you ever need or want to make your skin color lighter, though?



For variety.
I'd rather play as a villager with light skin tone, which can be changed to darker skin tone by tanning, than to choose a villager with darker skin-tone and not be able to change it later.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Why would you ever need or want to make your skin color lighter, though?



Why would you ever need to make it darker though?

Like Wing says, variety.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> We /get/ that, but the game is all about customization. What they are suggesting is a way to change your race for customization purposes.



Best way to change race for skin customization purposes: Character creation screen. No getting around it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Why would you ever need to make it darker though?
> 
> Like Wing says, variety.



Because black and brown people exist, not variety.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 9, 2015)

This thread makes me understand white folk less.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> Best way to change race for skin customization purposes: Character creation screen. No getting around it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's funny how you guys are all for variety until it's mentioned that people might want to lighten their skin then suddenly it's all "NO WE CAN'T HAVE THAT IN THE GAME."


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It's funny how you guys are all for variety until it's mentioned that people might want to lighten their skin then suddenly it's all "NO WE CAN'T HAVE THAT IN THE GAME."



some people want what they want


----------



## Skyzeri (Jan 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The argument could be made that your player's face isn't completely customized to the player.


Yes, but skin tone is completely different than face structure.
What's the point of adding skin tone in order to not offend people, if they can't knowingly pick the one they want?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 9, 2015)

What if you could pick a town climate and that would effect it as well as Harriet having tanning?


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It's funny how you guys are all for variety until it's mentioned that people might want to lighten their skin then suddenly it's all "NO WE CAN'T HAVE THAT IN THE GAME."



I don't remember saying that. I'm saying that we shouldn't be doing it for "variety", that makes it sound frivolous and unnecessary. It's absolutely vital for people who aren't light skinned to be able to easily play as themselves in game, not because you want variety.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> This thread makes me understand white folk less.



i feel u


----------



## msgfaqs (Jan 9, 2015)

They should really just have a character creation screen at the beginning of the game.
If for nothing else, because non-light skinned people also play and shouldn't have to tan to play as someone who looks more like them.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd rather be able to choose that in the beginning, I think that it would be unfair for people with darker skin than the default to have to unlock the salon before they can change that. It would be best if it could be changed through Rover but I'm not sure what question that would be, or it could be like the character's facial features and depend on unrelated questions so you could get a random one or look up the answer you'd have to choose to get the one you wanted.


----------



## maarowak (Jan 11, 2015)

I like the idea that was given in the first page.
"I'd prefer if they allowed you to pick your skin colour during character creation. One brilliant idea I heard from someone on this forum is that you could fall and scrape your knee, and Rover would offer you a skin-coloured band-aid, and you could choose the one that best matches your skin tone."

Maybe you cut yourself with your train ticket or smth. Not impossible, and very cute idea.

And keep the tan feature. So folks who like to tan and change their tanning can just just a lighter colour at the beginning and tan normally (maybe have some more reasonable tanning colours now that you have the option of having dark skin right at the beginning, so they make more sense depending on your original skin colour). Maybe even have a tanning bed on Harriet's in case waiting in the sun is too much of pain. The tanning bed tan could last longer, too.


These are all applicable ideas that can happen at the same time, they are all very different aspects. Skin colour being different from tanning should be something they fixed for NL imho. Because it is. No one goes from snow white to chocolate brown from tanning, we know they put that for skin colour variation but it's a pain for dark skinned folks. They shouldn't have to go out of their way to be brown/black in the game.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2015)

The tanning bed wouldn't be much of a good idea.
I mean it is, but the game will get backlash for encouraging kids to use tanning beds.
Tanning beds are bad for you lol.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 11, 2015)

I hate how dark I got last summer! I'll try to remember to carry around an umbrella this year.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

"I'd prefer if they allowed you to pick your skin colour during character creation. One brilliant idea I heard from someone on this forum is that you could fall and scrape your knee, and Rover would offer you a skin-coloured band-aid, and you could choose the one that best matches your skin tone." 

That's actually a great idea. 

???: "Oh, did you trip getting on the <vehicle>? Here, I have some bandages. Take as many as you need."
Then the bandages would appear on the bottom screen, each representing a different skin tone. When you pick one:
???: "There we go! All patched up!" "Say, that bandage matches your skin perfectly! I can't even see it anymore!"
???: "Oops, forgot to introduce myself again! My name's Rover!"
Then it could lead into the other questions. Just a thought.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 18, 2015)

Skyzeri said:


> Yes, but skin tone is completely different than face structure.
> What's the point of adding skin tone in order to not offend people, if they can't knowingly pick the one they want?



bc people can't look it up online or anything.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 18, 2015)

mfw this thread





It's funny seeing people argue over stuff like this.
We should just get a customization screen after rover talks to you about some stuff.


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 18, 2015)

It is important to have your avatar look and feel like yourself. No discrimination, no hurt feelings. We are trying to change the world so skin tone does not matter. It is what the person is like. their personality and actions that make or break them. I agree light-skinned should not necessarily be the default, and most games give you the option to customize. I think it should be a part of the beginning. Choose a skin tone, and later it is a feature of the salon. The same way you can change hair or eye color. BUT...I think it should be more than dark and light. It is a fantasy game. There should be pink, blue, green, and any other color. This allows for expression. Your Nintendo Mii is you, the AC character is just an expression of your character.


----------

